# Wyne Filter



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

I am in the near future planning on adding a Wyne filter to my HF DC. Just wondering which unit most of you are using and why. Also what kind of cost am I looking at?


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I called them to place my order and the nice woman who talked to me discussed the different filters and their advantages. I'd recommend giving them a call and talking about your needs and which would best suit your situation.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

cburdick1 said:


> I called them to place my order and the nice woman who talked to me discussed the different filters and their advantages. I'd recommend giving them a call and talking about your needs and which would best suit your situation.


Thanks so much for the suggestion. Can you pass the phone number on? I would appreciate it.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I called them, and talked directly with Mr. Wynn. We talked about the sorts of projects I do, and after talking it over, we opted for the 35A Spun Bond poly filter. The big advantage for me was that the spun bond is the only one that is washable. The nano fiber provides slightly better filtration, but costs more, and it is not washable.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I'm getting ready to order a couple of their filters to hang on my Oneida....got their number posted on a post-it right on the computer. It's 215-442-9443


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

If you want to visit the site. The name is Wynn Environmental.

http://www.wynnenv.com/cartridge_filters.htm


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

dbhost said:


> I called them, and talked directly with Mr. Wynn. We talked about the sorts of projects I do, and after talking it over, we opted for the 35A Spun Bond poly filter. The big advantage for me was that the spun bond is the only one that is washable. The nano fiber provides slightly better filtration, but costs more, and it is not washable.


Same thing they told me except. You really don't want to wash the filter unless you have to. Just clean it with air while its installed.

The paper filter east expensive should sat a long time but I didn't trust it. 

The Spun Bond filter just a little more is washable as stated and is considered a lifetime filter.

The Nano Fiber highest priced. Will filter slightly better .5 micron vs 1 micron but would have a tendency to clog and is not washable are easily cleaned.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

rrbrown said:


> Same thing they told me except. You really don't want to wash the filter unless you have to. Just clean it with air while its installed.
> 
> The paper filter east expensive should sat a long time but I didn't trust it.
> 
> ...


I get the feeling you have a stutter for some reason...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

dbhost said:


> I get the feeling you have a stutter for some reason...


:laughing: WTH I only hit submit once as far as I knew.


----------



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone knows what's the lifetime and cleaning frequency of these filters? I'm just a weekend woodworker with no expirence with such filters and wonder what I should expect. I plan to buy a 2HP DC and add a nano filter. Will probably run without a cyclone due to limited space. For cleaning whould it be enough to just blow the filter with the exhaust from a vac or is compressed air needed?


----------



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> The Nano Fiber highest priced. Will filter slightly better .5 micron vs 1 micron but would have a tendency to clog and is not washable are easily cleaned.


How often does the nano filter clog? What is the performance drop and how do you unclog it?


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

> How often does the nano filter clog? What is the performance drop and how do you unclog it?


How often the filter builds up dust is going to be function of how well your system is designed. Do you have a Thein baffle / cyclone or other separator? It's going to depend on a bunch of factors.

As for the performance drop and how to clean it, your best option is to call Wynn and speak to them. I was told to just use my shop vac to clean out the inside of the filter when performance seemed to be lower than when new.


----------



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

I tried to order a filter from Wynn, but the only way to pay is by giving them credit card number and security code. Not sure how it is in US, but here in Norway I'm not allowed to give my security number to anyone. They dont accept paypal. Are there ant other filters close to Wynn compering performance and price?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

mrkozmic said:


> How often does the nano filter clog? What is the performance drop and how do you unclog it?


Well if your not using a thein baffle or cyclone your wasting your money anyway. you want to get the dust out before the filter if possible. I was told by Wynn that the nano fiber would not be the best for woodworking needs. If they are selling me on a less expensive filter I have to think they are trust worthy. 



mrkozmic said:


> I tried to order a filter from Wynn, but the only way to pay is by giving them credit card number and security code. Not sure how it is in US, but here in Norway I'm not allowed to give my security number to anyone. They dont accept paypal. Are there ant other filters close to Wynn compering performance and price?


I'm not sure what your option are then.


----------



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

I will use a cyclone, have already buildt one 
Probably the ugliest in the world, but the shape and the size is good. 
I agreed with Wynn to transfer the money to their account. I will go for the Nano filter anyway. I want good filtration and prefer that the filter gets cloged rather than my lungs. The filter can always be replaced, but not my lungs.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

mrkozmic said:


> Anyone knows what's the lifetime and cleaning frequency of these filters? I'm just a weekend woodworker with no expirence with such filters and wonder what I should expect. I plan to buy a 2HP DC and add a nano filter. Will probably run without a cyclone due to limited space. For cleaning whould it be enough to just blow the filter with the exhaust from a vac or is compressed air needed?


I just odered a Wynn filter for my dust collector and I asked that very question. The answer I got was that when you notice a little slow down in the operation of you DC then just blow it out with your air compressor. How often would depend on how often you use it and the material your using etc.

Mine should be here mid week next. Can hardly wait.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

assuming your DC is, or is similar to, a HF unit, i humbly recommend this, or a similar, modification:

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189

i used a frying pan i found, but a flat thien baffle will work, probably a little better. really helps keep the filter clean.


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I had a 15 minute conversation with the woman who answered the phone at Wynn. She asked me a few questions. Her recommendation was to go with a nano filter as they offer the highest level of filtration. The reason being that my shop is then unfinished half of the basement of our house. The other half is my children's playroom. As I want to keep as much dust out of their lungs as possible, she recommended the nano filter.

I have now been using the Wynn filter on my HFDC for about 6 months. With a Thein baffle and 5" dut I find that the system does a good job of capturing dust and chips when I am working. (I have a thread on here detailing the construction of my system.) Using the HFDC with just the filter bag was not acceptable as I could see dust hanging in the air after using one of my tools. There's no evidence of that when using the DC now.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> assuming your DC is, or is similar to, a HF unit, i humbly recommend this, or a similar, modification:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189
> 
> i used a frying pan i found, but a flat thien baffle will work, probably a little better. really helps keep the filter clean.



This is the one I have. Built almost exactly like it.

Without something like this I think your probably not going to accomplish much with the Wynn filters.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

cburdick1 said:


> I had a 15 minute conversation with the woman who answered the phone at Wynn. She asked me a few questions. Her recommendation was to go with a nano filter as they offer the highest level of filtration. The reason being that my shop is then unfinished half of the basement of our house. The other half is my children's playroom. As I want to keep as much dust out of their lungs as possible, she recommended the nano filter.
> 
> I have now been using the Wynn filter on my HFDC for about 6 months. With a Thein baffle and 5" dut I find that the system does a good job of capturing dust and chips when I am working. (I have a thread on here detailing the construction of my system.) Using the HFDC with just the filter bag was not acceptable as I could see dust hanging in the air after using one of my tools. There's no evidence of that when using the DC now.


Your Thein looks like mine. My shop is also in the lower level of our home. The conversation you had with the woman sounds like the same one I had with her. I got the same filter you did. Supposed to ship the first of the week.
I also have a HFDC but I ran thin wall PVC only because I did it before reading all the the conversations on here about duct size. I am eventually going to change it to 5". I took a look at your photos and want to ask where you go your fittings. I can get the ducting a Home Depot or Menards. But not the fittings.


----------



## mrkozmic (Mar 9, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> assuming your DC is, or is similar to, a HF unit, i humbly recommend this, or a similar, modification:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189
> 
> i used a frying pan i found, but a flat thien baffle will work, probably a little better. really helps keep the filter clean.


Looks like a very good alterative to a cyclone having low footprint in mind. Someone should make a product out of this and offer this as an upgrade. Or maybe a cyclone to build into a HFDC.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

mrkozmic said:


> Looks like a very good alterative to a cyclone having low footprint in mind. Someone should make a product out of this and offer this as an upgrade. Or maybe a cyclone to build into a HFDC.


looks like jet decided to stop charging more for these parts than for a new DC:

https://parts.jettools.com/SearchResults.aspx?s=DC1100-47

while phil thien believes that his flat baffle performs better, for ~$40, adding this, or anything like it, will greatly help keep a dust collector's filter (bag or canister) cleaner longer and should affect the unit's performance in a positive way.


----------



## Teikas Dad (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got mine in today. Talked to Mr. Wynne last week and he suggested the Nanofilter. It was a couple bucks more but I've only got one set of lungs. I got sicker than a dog last month when I turned some spalted maple so I'm taking all the steps I can to protect myself.

Installation was very easy. I've got a Grizzly 1029 that I've been using for about 10 years. I thought I was doing the right thing years ago when I added a felt bag to the inside of the top bag. Not so much.....

Anyway, I built a Thien separator and mounted it on a trash can to get the chunks out. Then I ordered the Wynne filter. Took me about a 1/2 hour to install it this afternoon. With the Grizzly I had to use the eyebolts (which were included) to hold the filter to the housing. Just needed to drill 3 holes to hold them. I mounted everything up and tightened everything down. I stuck my head up under the filter to make sure I had a good seal and found that part of the housing had a slight bow in it where I could see light coming in. I drilled another hole and added another eyebolt to tighten that section down. That gave it a tight seal all around.

Hooked everything back up and fired it up. WOW what a difference in suction! My DC system is 4" pipe running in a branch system to various machines. For my tablesaw the piping runs from the floor, up 10' to the ceiling, 10' across the ceiling then about another 12' to the drop to the separator. Before the Wynne filter the system had enough power to pull sawdust up and through to the separator, but now....the connection to my table saw is like a larger version of my shop vac, it's got way more suction power. I'll get out in to the shop tomorrow and start making some sawdust so I can really wring it out.

The filter is very heavy duty and well made. When I spoke with Mr. Wynne on the phone he told me that with the Thien separator all I need to do is shoot some compressed air through the filter from the outside occasionally. I'll give some long term results as time goes by and I give it a good workout.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

BTW, adding a baffle to the drum ring will probably help keep the filter cleaner longer. in discussing a preseparator and a drum ring baffle with phil thien, he commented that many WWs use both, but keep the preseparator for operations that generate large amounts of chips, like planing and turning.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

I'll be purchasing the Wynn spun-poly filter for my HFDC later this week. I'll also be builiding cyclone/Thein for a 30-gal metal garbage can. AND I'm considering the frying pan/wok/cone mod for the HFDC as well. So tired of fine dust blowing all over the place, coating everything. There so much info on all these topics on this website alone; I love this place! :yes:


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Teikas Dad said:


> Just got mine in today. Talked to Mr. Wynne last week and he suggested the Nanofilter. It was a couple bucks more but I've only got one set of lungs. I got sicker than a dog last month when I turned some spalted maple so I'm taking all the steps I can to protect myself.
> 
> Installation was very easy. I've got a Grizzly 1029 that I've been using for about 10 years. I thought I was doing the right thing years ago when I added a felt bag to the inside of the top bag. Not so much.....
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great improvement. How long did it take you to get yours from time of order to delivery? I ordered one last week and have not heard from them on delivery time. Just wondered.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

mrkozmic said:


> I tried to order a filter from Wynn, but the only way to pay is by giving them credit card number and security code. Not sure how it is in US, but here in Norway I'm not allowed to give my security number to anyone. They dont accept paypal. Are there ant other filters close to Wynn compering performance and price?


The security number would be the 3 digit number on the back of your card. It does not appear as a raised number on the front. The security number prevents someone just taking your credit card number off an invoice and pretending to be you. Your PIN number you use at an ATM is the one you can't give out. Every time you let someone handle your card or check your signature you are giving them access to your security number. 

I think you may have confused security number with PIN number.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## cburdick1 (Jan 22, 2010)

ChipperOfWood said:


> Your Thein looks like mine. My shop is also in the lower level of our home. The conversation you had with the woman sounds like the same one I had with her. I got the same filter you did. Supposed to ship the first of the week.
> I also have a HFDC but I ran thin wall PVC only because I did it before reading all the the conversations on here about duct size. I am eventually going to change it to 5". I took a look at your photos and want to ask where you go your fittings. I can get the ducting a Home Depot or Menards. But not the fittings.


I got my 5" fitting from Oneida.They are not cheap, like 35 a piece for each wye. I would have used 6" duct as the fittings are less expensive,however the ceilings in my basement are low and I'd hit my head with 6".


----------



## Teikas Dad (Jan 2, 2010)

ChipperOfWood said:


> Sounds like a great improvement. How long did it take you to get yours from time of order to delivery? I ordered one last week and have not heard from them on delivery time. Just wondered.


Took about 2 weeks. They did call me last week to tell me there was an inventory issue at the warehouse it there would be a slight delay in shipping....then 3 days later it was on my front porch.


----------



## ChipperOfWood (Oct 18, 2012)

Teikas Dad said:


> Took about 2 weeks. They did call me last week to tell me there was an inventory issue at the warehouse it there would be a slight delay in shipping....then 3 days later it was on my front porch.


Kind of funny but after I put this note up I had to go into town. When I got home the filter was on my front porch. I will install it today.


----------

